# Post Flowering



## TBoneDon (Mar 31, 2007)

The flower on my P Maudiae is starting to rapidly fad. Once the flower falls off, how do I handle the bloom spike? Will there be a second flower or should I cut it back?

This is my first blooming Paph, so forgive the basic question. Thanks.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 31, 2007)

If there isn't a bud there at the moment then there shouldn't be a second flower. It hasn't happen on a maudiae for me yet, but if there was a second flower then it would have started developing before the bloom wilted. You can cut it with sterile scissors or let it dry up and snap it off.


----------



## Heather (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Ask as much as you like! 
Fren has the 411 on this question, no need to say more. 

If you log back on tonight, check out the contest thread, it ends at midnight tonight so I thought I would mention it to you.  Here's a link:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2806


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome, TBoneDon.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome from NYC!


----------

